

Apple Announces Beatles Availability on iTunes - danhak
http://www.apple.com/the-beatles/

======
CodeMage
Haven't we had enough of Beatles-on-iTunes posts?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1910177>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1910211>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1910185>

------
mwg66
Yeah, that wasn't cool at all Apple. And you're right, I will always remember
this day. I remember the day you pulled that terrible PR stunt.

------
jgv
I will always remember the day that I finally started to question Apple's
practices. I know I may be late to the game but this announcement just makes
me very disappointed. What happened to the blue box era Steve Jobs?

------
cies
What has then now become the biggest name that is "not (yet) on iTunes"?

------
Tichy
Beat that, Google.

